# Hello from Texas!



## texasheat (Apr 30, 2011)

Not new to smoking. Still learn new stuff all the time though.  Current smoker is a small electric smoker from Cookout Supply Co.  Due to apartment living can't go all out just yet.  Have had bigger rigs in the past to smoke on but this little thing whips out some amazing food.  This is our big cook weekend and so far have smoked up 10 turkey legs and two 3 lb meat loafs.  Still have about 20 lbs of chicken to get smoked up Sunday.














Turkey legs were amazing.







Meat loaf was not real pretty but I assure you I will never eat regular oven meatloaf again.







Smoked up some hotwings....never eat these anywhere but at home now.....

I am looking forward to learning more here....those turkey legs where my first ever brined meat.  I have done cured smoked hams but never anything quite like those legs..


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Looks like some good food ya got there!!! Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the club!what part of Texas you from? I was raised in Temple. drop me a PM.

and ...


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## meateater (Apr 30, 2011)

I hear ya on apt. smoking. I sneak a good one here and there. :)~


----------



## tyotrain (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF its nice to have ya. Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## texasheat (May 1, 2011)

This is the rig I get to cook on when I am lucky.  When our son went off to bootcamp we cooked for 60 using this smoker.  The food was great and the company was even better.


----------



## raptor700 (May 1, 2011)

Nice lookin rig, And the Qveiw was great!







to SMF


----------

